# Mein PC stockt



## SoulBeatz (8 Juli 2006)

Das habe ich ja auch noch nie erlebt, aber seit Bond weiß man ja "Sag niemals nie"....

Morgen liebe Freunde, folgendes Problem:

Seit ca. 3 Tagen fängt mein Pc an zu Stocken, ich habe kein Plan wieso. Anfangs läuft alles cool, du kannst ins Netz usw, aber nach ner Zeit Stockte aufeinmal mein Mauszeiger. Erst dachte ich das ich mir das nur einbilde aber nein ist echt wahr. Nun wie gesagt er Stockt komplett für ne sec und dann läuft es, dann wieder für ne sec, dann läuft es, dann wieder....usw.

Erst dachte ich es sei meine Graka (9800 ATi Pro) evtl nen neuen Treiber weil mir letztens der Rechner abgeschmiert also besser gesagt das Bild ist eingefroren und wurde Schwarz als ich halt ein Trailer angucken wollte. Gut gesagt getan und jetzt hängts mir jedesmal das Guild Wars auf.

Oh man ein Problem führt zum nächsten oder verschlimmert sich....das dumme Stocken ist noch da sowie jetzt das andauernde aufhängen bei Guild Wars Man Man Man wie ich PC´s hasse.

Habe ihr eine Ahnung was das sein könnte ? Auf Viren habe ich gestern sogar im Abgesicherten Modus mit G-Data sowie Spy-Bot und Ad-Aware geprüft...nischts.
Mein Pc selber ist ein 1,8 ghz Amd ; Windows XP; joa und halt die ati graka 9800 Pro.

Ich blick da nicht mehr durch, entweder ich kriegs zum laufen oder ganz einfache Kiste Format c...

ps: Ich wusste jetzt nicht wohin mit dem Problem, Sorry falls ich in einem falschen Thread gepostet haben sollte.

Danke für eure Hilfe im Vorraus


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*

Schon mal im Taskmanager das Systemleistungs-Tab aufgemacht und nachgesehen, wie hoch die Systemlast ist, wenn das Problem auftritt?
Das wäre mal ein erster Ansatz um festzustellen, ob was kaputt ist, oder ob dem Kasten nur die Puste ausgeht.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal im Taskmanager das Systemleistungs-Tab aufgemacht und nachgesehen, wie hoch die Systemlast ist, wenn das Problem auftritt?


und auch wieviel Speicher gefressen wird. Hab das schon gesehen, dass PCs in die Knie gehen, wenn zuwenig  frei ist


----------



## SoulBeatz (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh man jetzt fragt ihr mich was. hmm kann man denn da irgentwie speicher freigeben ? also ich habe jetzt meinen Pc fast über 6 std an, das stocken kam nicht bisjetzt. das einzigste was ich nur noch habe ist echtder mist mit dem aufhängen des games. das funzte zwei std und dann frierte es wieder ein. anscheinend geht meine graka ko...trotz neues neuen treibers.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*



			
				SoulBeatz schrieb:
			
		

> . hmm kann man denn da irgentwie speicher freigeben ?


nö, wenn´s wirklich zuwenig ist, in den PC-Laden geben, Speicherriegel kaufen und zusätzlich  reinstecken. 
(falls  noch Steckplätze frei sind, ohne die Kiste bzw Layout des Mainboards und 
 die aktuelle Bestückung zu kennen, ist es  etwas schwierig zu sagen, was geht)


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*

@ SoulBeatz, wie du das Problem beschreibst, war es bei mir neulich sehr ähnlich. PC ging zwar aber nicht immer und gab dann letztlich überhaupt nichts mehr von sich - bei mir war das Netzteil defekt, dass eine fehlerhafte Spannung lieferte.


----------



## SoulBeatz (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ SoulBeatz, wie du das Problem beschreibst, war es bei mir neulich sehr ähnlich. PC ging zwar aber nicht immer und gab dann letztlich überhaupt nichts mehr von sich - bei mir war das Netzteil defekt, dass eine fehlerhafte Spannung lieferte.



noch eine frage dazu woran merkt man das mit dem netzteil ? ich meine lüfter oder so ? weil wenns so der fall dann bringt mir eine neuaufspielung des xp´s ja nix


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*

...in meinem Fall habe ich die in Frage kommenden Geräte nacheinander getauscht. Wenn du keine Ersatzgeräte hast, dann solltest du evtl. doch mal zu einem Service gehen. Der macht die Fehlersuche und wird dir dann auch gleich was verkaufen.


----------



## Avor (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*

Hallo Soul Beatz

wer kennt nicht  diese Spielchen, die diese verdammten Kisten so alles auf Lager haben um friedfertige Leute in Weißglut zu versetzen. Einen 
ähnlichen Fall hatte ich kürzlich, als bei ganz simplem Schreiben eines Textes die Systemleistung auf über 90% anstieg. Dann schaltete sich der PC regelmäßig nach kurzer Zeit ab. Ich vermutete eine Überlastung im Netzteil.

Beim Hersteller-Support war man zunächst anderer Meinung. Trojaner - man riet mir zu format C. Der nächste meinte ich solle mir eine aktuelle Textverarbeitung zulegen oder den SP2  herauswerfen. Der übernächste riet: Finger weg, alles Quark, ich schicke Ihnen einen Techniker. Es war noch Garantie auf dem Gerät.

Der Techniker kam zwei Tage später mit Kartons bepackt und meinte “jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht” und hat alles ausgetauscht was auszutauschen war. Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Prozessor und und und. Kurz und schmerzlos, Systemleistung zeigt wieder moderate Werte um die 40%. 

Fazit: Es gibt beim Support auch Leute, die zuhören können und nicht  Ratsuchende als technische Idioten  abwimmeln und im Regen stehen lassen.  

Gruß Avor


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*



			
				SoulBeatz schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine frage dazu woran merkt man das mit dem netzteil ?



Versuch's mal Mit Motherboard-Monitor 5.
Damit kannst du so ziemlich alles an Betriebsdaten auslesen, inklusive dem Strom-Gedöns. Installieren, konfigurieren und anschließend in den Dashboard-Modus gehen und dann siehst du ja, ob die Zeiger brav im Grünen bleiben.

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Mein Pc stockt*



			
				SoulBeatz schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich ja auch noch nie erlebt, aber seit Bond weiß man ja "Sag niemals nie"....
> 
> Morgen liebe Freunde, folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Tip: Klink Dich doch einfach mal in's PC-Welt Forum ein. Da sind einige hilfsbereite Spezialisten am Werk. Da wurde mir schon oft geholfen.

http://www.pcwelt.de/


----------

